# VapeCon Winners with Wiener!



## Rooigevaar (15/8/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## shaunnadan (15/8/16)

This is a freeking cool idea !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/8/16)

Another awesome competition

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tisha (15/8/16)

Well done nice competition...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/16)

Do we get extra points for duck faces? 

Looking forward to trying some of the new brews @Rooigevaar, still need to give East a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (16/8/16)

Nice, something different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Do we get extra points for duck faces?
> 
> Looking forward to trying some of the new brews @Rooigevaar, still need to give East a go



Is it even a selfie if there is no duckface? These are the questions that keep me up at night!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/8/16)

So amped for VapeCon!!! can't wait!


----------

